# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  كشف لاعبى المريخ لموسم 2010م

## Ahmed Tyfor

*اخوانى الذين لم تلدهم أمى .مريخابى دخل المنتدى بدون استئذان ؛وهل يحتاج الزول لأستئذان لدخول داره؟
هذه أول ماشركة من عاشق الزعيم فهلا زودتونى بكشف لاعبى الزعيم المسجلين حتى الآن غى الكشف للعام 2010م؟ شاكرا لكم ومقدرا
*

----------


## مهودا

*هذه مساهمة صغيرة رد على العضوالجديد أحمد طيفور
قائمة بلاعبي المريخ للموسم الجديد 2010م :ـ
حراس المرمى : أكرم الهادي / حافظ أحمد / محمد كمال
المدافعين : محمد علي سفاري / بله جابر / موسى الزومة / طارق مختار / نجم الدين
          احمد الباشا / غاسيروكا
الوسط : مصعب عمر / راجي عبد العاطي / نصرالدين الشغيل / بدرالدين قلق/
        حمد الشجرة / سعيد مصطفى السعودي / أستيفان وارغو / 
        لاسانا فانيه /عبدالكريم النفطي 
الهجوم : فيصل العجب / هيثم طمبل / ايداهور / كلتشي /عبدالحميد عماري السعودي
(((( هذه مساهمة بسيطة مع الأسف على الخطأ أو النسيان ))))
*

----------


## الشائب

*اعتقد ان الكشف اعلاه قد طرأ عليه تعديل بسيط بعد المستجدات التى حدثت مساء اليوم باعارة وارغو للاهلى المصرى وبالتالى ربما يحل مكانه المرابط ان شاء الله ...
*

----------


## Ahmed Tyfor

*شكرا للأخوين مهودا والشايب على المعلومة والأهتمام وللصفوة التجلة والاحترام
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

اعتقد ان الكشف اعلاه قد طرأ عليه تعديل بسيط بعد المستجدات التى حدثت مساء اليوم باعارة وارغو للاهلى المصرى وبالتالى ربما يحل مكانه المرابط ان شاء الله ...



هل فعلاً تمت اعارة وارقو بشكل نهائي وماهي اخبار اعارة الباشا
ابو شهد
                        	*

----------


## ودارباب

*الاخوةفى منبرمريخاب اون لاين ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، لكم التحية والتجلة،هذه اولى مشاركاتى فى منتداكم العامر باذن الله ،اما بخصوص تشكيلة الزعيم سيد البلد لعام 2010 فكل لاعبي المريخ فيهم ملامح واوصاف الزعيم.
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

هل فعلاً تمت اعارة وارقو بشكل نهائي وماهي اخبار اعارة الباشا
ابو شهد



فعلا تمت اعارة وارغو ورفض المجلس تكملة اجرات اعارة الباشا بسبب عدم حصول المفوض من قبل نادي النصر على تفويض رسمي من الاتحاد الليبي
*

----------


## ودالعقاب

*الاخوة فى المنتدى اعتقد ان الدافى اقتحم التشكيلة اعلاه
                        	*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*والدافى ده قاعد لشنو
*

----------


## مهودا

*التعديل الجديد على الكشف هو دخول عبد الكريم الدافي بديلا لوارغو
والمرابط سيتم الحاقه بالكشف في يونيو
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*سلام لكل الاحباب 
ملحوظة هزا الكشف زايد لاعب 
عدد اللعيبة الكبار  ==23
عدد صغار السن== 5
الاكشف اعلاء يحتوي علي 24 لاعب 
(بعد ان يحل الدافي في مكان وارقو )
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*شيلو الدافي بره ورجعو وارقو بعد فشل اعارته على حسب كلام الاعلام المصري امس  والسوداني اليوم
*

----------


## الضباح

*وين موقع كريم النفطي في هذا الكشف
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووورين
                        	*

----------

